#   ( )

## 4L1G

?
, 
1)160 - ,      .(160 ) 
2)30     ,     . (29.7 )
3)20     ,     .(20.9)
4)12  . ! (12.0 )
5)10  ,      .(10.7-10.1 )
    ?
6)80  -   78-85 
7)40    .................41-42 
8)17    .................16.  6-16.5 
9)15    ..................13  .96-14.2 .

----------


## 4L1G

> , ,     ,  -        ,   ?


 !      !     42 ?  16 ?   85 ...

----------


## 4L1G

!
      85 , 42 , 16   14 .
  ,           67 (200)       200 !   80- .

----------


## 4L1G

> ,   ( WARC)    ,


    ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## 4L1G

> - ,


   .....,  .

----------


## UA6ACZ

> 85 , 42 , 16   14 .


  - .         .  ,       ,    .     "-",        ,     .
     "  ",    " "  "" "..    "   ", "  "  ..    ,          - "    "...       ,   ...
P.S. ,    ,   ...   42,  ,   .

----------


## SergeyV

> !


      .    - ,   =, =,    .      ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## 4L1G

> 75 , 41 , 16 , 13  ?


  .. :Razz:

----------

> ..


   .   ""        ,   . ,    160    1700 ...

,  ,         (  !)    .

----------

60-50  15-  14-.     .     "" .

----------


## R0ACL

> .
>      ,         .
>         (TN **).      (...),    , ,      QRM   .. ?


 ! +100!

----------

> 60-50  15-  14-.     .     "" .


     "" .         ""...      .   .

----------


## RL3AQ

> ?


   !

----------


## 4L1G

> !


  !



> ...
> 
>  ?


 !

----------


## ur7cq

> ?         ?


 , ,  ,   ,     ,      ,   . :Razz: 
  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,   , ,   ,  80-  .   85 , -    80-  .
    85-  ,      ,      ,   ,      ,         .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

